# Censored



## SLAiPS (Jan 19, 2008)

What your opinion?


----------



## Alpha (Jan 19, 2008)

That's kind of disturbing, and I don't get it. Interesting.


----------



## ksven (Jan 19, 2008)

Creative. I would've made it not so light though.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 19, 2008)

not my cup of tea


----------



## Alpha (Jan 19, 2008)

After consuming half the bottle, you should be leaning over the toilet, not sitting on it.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 19, 2008)

It's interesting, but I don't really understand. And on top of that, I don't like how the toes on the left foot are cut off, and there just isn't any pop in the shot. Certainly interesting though.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 19, 2008)

MaxBloom said:


> After consuming half the bottle, you should be leaning over the toilet, not sitting on it.


 
Disaronno is only 28%.  When the bottle is finished, you are more likely to be leaning over the toilet from the sheer sweetness of the drink rather than the alcohol.

Funny shot.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 19, 2008)

what's the context here? what's the 'censored' for?


----------



## cyberean (Jan 20, 2008)

i like the concept ...
but would have preferred 
some color here.


----------



## SLAiPS (Jan 20, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> what's the context here? what's the 'censored' for?


This photography was made during one of the photocross plays, the subject was "Censored"


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 20, 2008)

SLAiPS said:


> This photography was made during one of the photocross plays, the subject was "Censored"


ok, because as is..:???:


----------



## shorty6049 (Jan 20, 2008)

i like it becasue its definately different and not your typical shot, but i'd rather see it in color


----------



## jasonkt (Jan 20, 2008)

I like the picture and concept overall.  Drinking room temperature disaronno in the bathroom with your pants down...censor worthy.  

Not sure about the composition, I think it could be better, my eye seems to wander towards the edges and to me, the water valve behind the toilet is a little distracting as it comes out the side of the amaretto bottle.  The censored label is also a little bright I think.

Pretty interesting and creative, good job.


----------



## notelliot (Jan 21, 2008)

MaxBloom said:


> After consuming half the bottle, you should be leaning over the toilet, not sitting on it.


half a bottle of sugar and syrup - you'd get the sh*ts.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 21, 2008)

I actually quite like this shot. (I promise I'm not a pervert...well, not much! )

From a purely 'controversial' point of view, as the shot is called Censored, I think it would have worked a touch better with 'killer heels' and knickers round her ankles. I think this would probaby give it more 'impact'.

Certainly an interesting change from some of the more 'usual' photos.


----------



## jdphotographer2091 (Jan 21, 2008)

absolutely love the photo
its refreshing to see something different like this shot
i agree on the brightness being to high though


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 21, 2008)

I think this pic would be fantastic if the "censored" part wasn't so bright and obvious.
I love the creativity and the simple fact that it's different. I can only look at so many sunsets and trees.. I often wish I was able to easily think outside of the box.
Good job.


----------



## SteveEllis (Jan 25, 2008)

GeorgeUK said:


> I actually quite like this shot. (I promise I'm not a pervert...well, not much! )
> 
> From a purely 'controversial' point of view, as the shot is called Censored, I think it would have worked a touch better with 'killer heels' and knickers round her ankles. I think this would probaby give it more 'impact'.
> 
> Certainly an interesting change from some of the more 'usual' photos.


 
Exactly what I was thinking!  Maybe us brits are a bit more pervy 

Nice to have so many people discussing an image, well done.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 25, 2008)

its pretty cool. the only thing i can say is i would put it on a darker piece of tape.


----------



## just x joey (Jan 27, 2008)

flash is too strong brooo!


----------

